# Italian Passion



## johnoil46 (Mar 10, 2012)

Hi 
We are going to spend a few weeks in Italy, leaving in early April. I would have bought the latest addition of the Sosta Guida for Italy. However it is being reprinted and will not be released until some time in May.
I was wondering if I could I beg, borrow, buy someone's 2012 copy for our trip?
Well here's hoping.

JA


----------



## johnoil46 (Mar 10, 2012)

Bump


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Don't know if >> this << will be any use to you.

You can zoom in to street level and it has (probably) enough information to make initial selections.

If you opt for the bigger map (at bottom left) it goes into Google Maps, and Street View is available.

The positioning of the icons doesn't seem very accurate though, and there's no GPS data in the information pop-ups.

Limited then - but better than nothing, perhaps. :roll:

Dave


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

IF you cant get hold of one then there is always www.campingcar-infos.com

You can download all the POI for free and also pay for a USB Stick or download the enitire website for off line use on a laptop for €10.

That and the French Aires book is all I use in Europe. Italy is well covered.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

A member gave me this link a couple of weeks ago. It's well worth paying the small amount for the FULL app, as it can be used off line.

http://www.campercontact.com/


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

Which book do you mean? The Italian Passion is Fattorie Amico, I had one three years ago and gave it away as it was so out of date and full of errors. Very poor compared with the French one which I love. I believe they have updated it since. I do have a Guida Camper Aree di Sosta you can borrow but this is earlier than the 2012 so may also be out of date.

I have found Smart Phone apps better for my travels since


----------



## johnoil46 (Mar 10, 2012)

Thankyou one and all.
We have an ipad but I can see that we are going to have to upgrade my old phone and buy a "smart phone" as this appears to be the coming way to go.

Thanks 
JA


----------

